# Maximum distance Comcast Cable Internet - Cable type?



## Dnarich

I'm on slow DSL service, aching for Cable (fiber doesn't serve my neighborhood).

My house is 406 feet from the Comcast box at the street. I'm dying to connect but can't seem to get *any* response from Comcast. I'm willing to trench and install conduit, but I will need confirmation from Comcast of a willingness to connect - and the proper cable.

My question - can a digital cable internet signal be pumped 406 feet from a standard street box terminus provided I use a heavy gauge cable like LMR 400, Wilson 400? If not, is there a cable that I could use to get service over this distance?


----------



## scooper

Don't bother - you need to contact the cable company about what it will take to provide service to your house. Don't be surprised if it is 5 digits ($10,000 or more).


----------



## Wolfmanjohn

Comcast told me 2 years ago that <150 feet is RG6, over is RG11. They pulled 300 feet from their box to my house for $50. The underground conduit was already there, however.


----------



## James Long

A few years ago my father-in-law built a house in the country and needed 800ft of cable from the road to his house. The path is next to a driveway that goes through a small valley. The company would not even quote burring the cable ... but they were willing to provide the cable and let my father-in-law dig the trench and bury it. He has digital cable, internet and now phone service over that connection. 400ft isn't too bad. If the amp is at the curb I wouldn't expect it to be hard to run the cable. But Comcast may not be as cooperative as better companies.


----------

